# MMA Forum Drawings



## M_D

I know there are allot of artist out there on the forum so I thought I would create a thread for us to showcase artwork

*Rules*

1.) No nudity
2.) If you want to comment on a pic do so but no insulting comments allowed 
3.) These have to be your own Drawings

Well I guess I will start things off with the pics I just sent a member on the forum (these are not my best work, so don't judge to badly please lol)



















Still working on this one but it was around the computer so ehh (I believe I started this one from a comic)









Some tats I did for people





































I also do peoples names in kanji

this one I did for my friend arthur 










p.s. you may see different signatures on the pics for I went through a stage where I changed it up allot but it is all me lol the ME sig is a nickname I had long story but anyways just wanted to get that out there so people are not like wtf


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ

Those are all uber good maaaaan.


----------



## plazzman

Heres some of mine. Damn if it wasnt for rule #1 Id post some of my best stuff, but great thread anywho.
















[/IMG]

































































def more to come


----------



## raymardo

*Here's A Few*

Okay, here's a few...
Ace Frehley from KISS







Arnold







An "Arm In Despair."







Here's a drawing and a completed digital painting entitled "Disintegration Of Man".







A drawing of Salvador Dali's "Sleep."








So far there's been some nice stuff posted. Good thread. :thumb02:


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ

I like the Arnold one. Can't understand the rest.:dunno:


----------



## raymardo

S_I_C said:


> I like the Arnold one. Can't understand the rest.:dunno:


Thanks. 

That's because Arnold rules, and all my other drawings are of out there wierd stuff. 

The last one is a drawing of a famous painting by Salvador Dali. It's called "Sleep." If you Google it, I'm certain you'll find it.

I don't know what Dali was thinking. It's just a big blob head sleeping supported by wooden props with a much too small blanket.

But it looks cool. Not much to understand. It just looks cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ

Is Dali the guy who drew melting clocks?


----------



## raymardo

*Dali*

Yeah. He did a few drawings with those melting clocks. I saw a pretty funny take on the Dali clock thing by a guy who inserted the characters from the Simpsons.


----------



## wscp_11

I like that shroom one massage dancer


----------



## M_D

wscp_11 said:


> I like that shroom one massage dancer


thanks man 

nice drawings everyone keep'em coming 

by the way that arnold one was really good

and dali fricken rulez


----------



## Sterling

Are any of yall tatoo artist? Damn there all great. Very talented people


----------



## M_D

I draw allot of peoples tats for them but I dont do the ink my ex is the proffesional at that lol. 

I will post some of the tats i have drawn once i find them lol hous eis kinda a mess


----------



## raymardo

massage__dancer said:


> thanks man
> 
> nice drawings everyone keep'em coming
> 
> by the way that arnold one was really good
> 
> and dali fricken rulez


Thanks for the compliment on the Arnold drawing. Strangely enough, It was one of the quickest drawings I've ever done.

And, Dali does rule, I had fun drawing a few of his paintings. The one I drew in my post above, Sleep, I incorporated into a digital painting. I'll post it here. I then altered it and made the sleeping blob look like Spiderman. It's like Dali meets Stan Lee. He rules too :thumbsup:


----------



## CroCopPride

i likw the soccer one


----------



## M_D

this was a quick sketch that I am going to mess around with on ms paint and see what I can do with it I thought I would paste the before and then show you what it looks like when I am done which I am not sure what it will look like for this is my first time messing around on the computer this way


----------



## B-Real

Awesome stuff, guys. I am really impressed with all of your work. If there are any certain pieces that you want me to rate or whatever, I am happy to do so. 

I love the Shammy picture. I wouldn't mind that for a tatt!


----------



## raymardo

*Keb colored*

I couldn't resist. I hope you don't mind massagedancer. :thumbsup:


----------



## M_D

nah dont mind in the least, the one i was working on I had almost like the cartoon avatars then my computer froze and I said f it lol


----------



## M_D




----------



## M_D

come on I know there is more artist on this forum


----------



## raymardo

Here's a few more.


----------



## M_D

Nice, I really like the rocky vs apollo


----------



## CroCopPride

i wish i didnt draw like a 4 year old


----------



## raymardo

massage__dancer said:


> Nice, I really like the rocky vs apollo


Thanks. Coming from a talented artist, I consider that a high compliment. :thumbsup:


----------



## raymardo

CroCopPride said:


> i wish i didnt draw like a 4 year old


Hey, I'm four years old. Well, actually four and a half.


----------



## plazzman

Damnit Ray, I was going to post more but your talent intimidates me


----------



## raymardo

plazzman said:


> Damnit Ray, I was going to post more but your talent intimidates me


Post 'em Plazzman. I wanna' see them. :thumb02:


----------



## Negative1

I think I better get my scanner going and throw some things up. Just gotta practise and get into rhythm first.

Gotta love that Shamrock though


----------



## plazzman

Heres an unfinished tat I did for my gf


----------



## raymardo

Whoa. This thread is getting a little spicy LOL.

Nice work Plazz.


----------



## M_D

wow ummm no offence but in that pic the tat is one of the last things I focused on, Plazz you are one lucky man


----------



## plazzman

The better shots are a little more risque for this forum


----------



## Onganju

It's late and I'm not sleepy so I'll play along. I apologize for how old this stuff is. However, threads like this make me bust out the ol' pencil and paper so I can get back into the groove of things. All images copyright (c) of Julian Bongat.

The first one is from 1994. The thing I think I could have done better on that is her hands. 

The second one is actually older than that by two years. This one was based off of a picture of a model, I just clothed her differently. It's one of the few works I have in color.

The third one is actually much newer (not by much) and was done around 1998 when I was working at Nintendo. That particular character was put together by me back in 1988 back in the days of TMNT (the comic) and Usagi Yojimbo. The influences are obvious.


----------



## plazzman

Things are gonna get a little spicy up in Herre


































http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/plazzman/575d1573.jpg
http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/plazzman/b4893348.jpg
http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/plazzman/f9152ab7.jpg
http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/plazzman/ebafecfd.jpg


this is what I do when Im not listening to AFI and dreaming of cutting myself


----------



## Onganju

Whoah... You might want to re-size those.

Quick question: What are you guys using to host the images? I need a few options so I can start picking through some of the stuff I've got.


----------



## pauly_j

Tasteful.......


----------



## Onganju

Hey guys, I re-sized the original pick that the rabbit's head came from. I'm posting it up so you can see what the whole piece is like.


----------



## plazzman

yeah sorry I dont know why it turned out that big.

I can explain the content of my drawings, I swear

I use Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## B-Real

That rabbit is totally awesome.

Edit: I resized some of them plazz. You may have to do the others, they could be seen as being vulgar and I don't want to be banned from using ImageShack. Those pictures need to be resized. People arn't allowed to use animated avatars anymore and those pictures are WAY bigger than any animated avatars.


----------



## raymardo

WAR RABBIT :thumbsup:
Nice job Onganju

And kudos to Plazz for spicing up our cooking show.


----------



## plazzman

B-Real said:


> That rabbit is totally awesome.
> 
> Edit: I resized some of them plazz. You may have to do the others, they could be seen as being vulgar and I don't want to be banned from using ImageShack. Those pictures need to be resized. People arn't allowed to use animated avatars anymore and those pictures are WAY bigger than any animated avatars.


Really sorry dude, when I scan a pic it usually comes out much smaller then these, I must have picked the wrong setting.

As for the content, lol well. It was for an art class, we were to emulate real life, but I only had time to do them at work, but all I had to go off was a the 06 Playboy calender:dunno: . Good thing my teacher was a dude or else Id be in major trouble

The AJ one was just for my g/f. Shes basicly her official stalker...


----------



## K-A-P

Very nice to see so many fellow artists on this forum, you can easily draw inspiration from all the different styles everyone brings to the table.

Unfortunately, I do not have a scanner otherwise I would definitely show you all of my stuff... maybe I can ask my professor to let me hijack their scanner some time lol.


----------



## Chrisl972

plazzman said:


> Things are gonna get a little spicy up in Herre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/plazzman/575d1573.jpg
> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/plazzman/b4893348.jpg
> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/plazzman/f9152ab7.jpg
> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/plazzman/ebafecfd.jpg
> 
> 
> this is what I do when Im not listening to AFI and dreaming of cutting myself


You cut out all of the good stuff. 

I just wanted to tell all of you, great job!! We have some very talented people on this forum, I just happen to not be one of them.:shame02:


----------



## obscura1560

Plazzman, is that meant to be Jaime Presley?


----------



## plazzman

No, shes from the Playboy calender

I think its Cassandra Lynn(if your talking about the first one)

The last one is Angelina Jolie


----------



## B-Real

I've seen her naked~!

Where are the drawings of fighters? I want to see more fighters~!


----------



## M_D

B-Real said:


> I've seen her naked~!
> 
> Where are the drawings of fighters? I want to see more fighters~!


ehh I dont do well with actual peoples faces but I am going to do a portfolio of marvel superheros so I will probibly throw up a few of those


----------



## Onganju

B-Real said:


> I've seen her naked~!
> 
> Where are the drawings of fighters? I want to see more fighters~!


Not quite fighters... But I did a set of character designs for a few folks on another forum I used to frequent. They're a bunch of fictional Pro Wrestlers. Hopefully this will quench your thirst until I get more stuff scanned in.


----------



## plazzman

Nice work Oganju

Heres one I did in class today, goin with the fighter theme, even though its not MMA I think they are the best breed of fighters


----------



## Onganju

Heh heh... Looks like Vegeta getting ready to blast a fool with the Gallitt Gun.

I've got loads of stuff that I've got to get scanned and uploaded. I've really got to get off my ass to stat working on new stuff. My "newest" piece was done back in 2005.


----------



## B-Real

They're great Onganju, esp. the first one. 

It doesn't bother me if any of you draw MMA fighters or not, I just thought that since you're all MMA fans that you might draw MMA fighters. 

The DB drawing is really good, plazz. The abdoman is really good and the veins too.


----------



## K-A-P

Here is a work from waaaaay back... I will have more when i get a hold of a scanner.


----------



## plazzman

Nice drawing K-A-P, thats really nice.

Heres a Tat I did for my buddy. He asked me to draw him a mexican girl holding and Uzi, with Tassles on her breasts. I drew him 2 cause I was bored. So dont blame me for the content.


















once again B-Real, if this is unsuitable for MMAF, help yourself to take it down

PS: my scanner sucks so alot of the shading isnt showing very well, these girls were actually pretty dark


----------



## B-Real

They're fine, all the pictures are fine to post here. Some of them MAY not be fine for ImageShack. It's a quick way to host images and I use it a lot. I don't want to not be allowed to use it. The issue was that the pictures are too LARGE. I'll fix these ones.

Edit: Okay, done. Does the second girl have armpit hair?? LOL~!

And... That's good K-A-P.


----------



## plazzman

> Edit: Okay, done. Does the second girl have armpit hair?? LOL~!


haha no, like I said, it was part of the shading, but alot of it doesnt show for some reason, so that little piece does end up looking like armpit


----------



## 18573

Dammit I don't own a scanner  Does anyone know a way to draw online or something? I remember there used to be this cool online drawing pad that you could link to, it was real popular in some forums I used to go to...


----------



## M_D

grrr I am having troubles getting my computer to register taht the scanner is hooked up


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep

Power of words


Compass


----------



## K-A-P

Awesome Pendulum... the gesture of the guys coming out of the mouth are well done.

Still no luck with a scanner yet :sad02:


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep

Grasias, K_A_P  




SurfNinja said:


> Dammit I don't own a scanner  Does anyone know a way to draw online or something? I remember there used to be this cool online drawing pad that you could link to, it was real popular in some forums I used to go to...


art.com? :dunno:


----------



## Chrisl972

Pendulum_Sweep said:


> art.com? :dunno:


I like that artpad.com!

I even gave it a try myself.

Now I'll tell you that I suck as an artist, but here it is!!

flash_detection


----------



## plazzman

AAAaaahahaha

I love how it replays your strokes


----------



## pauly_j

art.com artPad
flash_detection


----------



## raymardo

I'm not familiar with working with such advanced software like artpad.com so I have nothing to offer. But I will keep trying.


----------



## K-A-P

Blah I have to head off to class before I could redo the left arm... here ya go flash_detection


----------



## plazzman

K-A-P said:


> Blah I have to head off to class before I could redo the left arm... here ya go flash_detection


daaaaamn


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep

plazzman said:


> daaaaamn


ditto. That's a steady hand.


----------



## Sterling

Mine....lol

flash_detection

Nevermind it lost it.


----------



## plazzman

You dudes wanted more drawings of fighters, well here you go...


----------



## wukkadb

Really nice drawings man, my little brother is really into drawing as well, so I def. appreciate this stuff. I'll post some of my little brothers stuff when I get home/remember. I love the Bj Penn Pulver choke out too! Nice one


----------



## plazzman

thanks alot dude, appreciate it as well. Hope to see what hes got.


----------



## plazzman

Heres a quickie I did in class today. A little off


----------



## K-A-P

veeeeeeeery nice....love the nosebreaking scenarios.


----------



## nickman9000




----------



## plazzman

My scanner sucks dog doodoo, but Im sure you can tell what that is.


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep

nickman9000 said:


> You draw just like dude that drew this book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not the cover) Are yuo him?


I've never heard of that comic but it looks cool.


----------



## nickman9000

NICE MARK HUNT vs Crocop Plazz^^^^



Pendulum_Sweep said:


> I've never heard of that comic but it looks cool.


You can find it with all the Manga's but I really don't consider it manga. It's forward reading, and the style ia like half american half japanese. It's a sweet book for next time you're in a bookstore.

The graphics showroom must be tucked away somewhere cuz this thread gets hardly no traffic.


----------



## K-A-P

Really awesome stuff Nickman your work really clean looking....I'm such a messy artist.

So I finally got around to hijacking the scanner from my class.









This one is for all the dog lovers...referenced









Experimenting with the scribbling technique....referenced work

And some not so great made up stuff


----------



## nickman9000

Fukin' A man, nice work. Have you ever tried inking? Rep for sure.


----------



## K-A-P

nickman9000 said:


> Fukin' A man, nice work. Have you ever tried inking? Rep for sure.


I have tried but failed miserably...it could be that I do not have the patience for inking that most have. What do you recommend if I wanted to start taking another shot at inking?


----------



## nickman9000

This site helped me alot. He's got some good sections on inking.
http://www.scottmcdaniel.net/


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep

Can anyone suggest a good inking pen?


----------



## nickman9000

They got fancy expensive ones at nice art stores, someone that works there can help you. But, I just like getting Pilot "PRECISE" pens from Wal-mart or wherever. Good ink flow, thin line. I use those little sharpies and bigger sharpies to fill-in and what not. 

Great drawing as well....


----------



## K-A-P

Do you use hot press boards at all?


----------



## nickman9000

K-A-P said:


> Do you use hot press boards at all?


Yeah. Although I can't say I have a preference. HOt press=textured surface, Cold press=smoother surface(I might have that backwards)
It's not enough of a difference, I'd say the inking comes off a little smoother on the cold.


----------



## K-A-P

Hehe yeah cold press is the textured one...I use it for acrylic paint all the time.


----------



## plazzman

I make alot of mistakes with pencil, but I draw some detailed and accurate shit with ink.

I couldnt paint with water-based if my life depended on it. Im not bad with acrylic, but it takes me a long time to get my flow.

Anyone here sculpt? I love that shit.


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep

plazzman said:


> Anyone here sculpt? I love that shit.


I wish. that seems fun as hell.


----------



## M_D

plazzman said:


> I make alot of mistakes with pencil, but I draw some detailed and accurate shit with ink.
> 
> I couldnt paint with water-based if my life depended on it. Im not bad with acrylic, but it takes me a long time to get my flow.
> 
> Anyone here sculpt? I love that shit.


I sculpt, but only when I can afford the supplies. 


Pendulum sweep the drawing is sweet

nickman I really like the smoothness of your drawings


----------



## Okami-Fan

Plazz buddy iim lazy so post my drawing of Grave and the one my room mate put his F**king name on


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep

massage__dancer said:


> I sculpt, but only when I can afford the supplies.
> 
> 
> Pendulum sweep the drawing is sweet
> 
> nickman I really like the smoothness of your drawings


grasias 

Sculpting _is_ expensive. I used to work at a college supplies store and all of our sculpting stuff was ridiculously priced-- which is fine if you're good at it and can create something that's worth more in the end. but if you're not that great, like me, you're not gonna spend 60 bucks to make a crappy ash tray. And I don't smoke, nor do i know anyone who does so that just makes it more of a waste.


----------



## K-A-P

Well ash tray is more of a ceramics type thing :smoke02:

You can always try working with plaster which does not seem to be too expensive...I could be very wrong though since I have only done plaster sculpting in class and the materials did not cost me that much. Judging by your work you have the skill to create good sculptures if you bother to get good at it.

Everything only seems expensive if you look at the pricey tools...those tools do not mean much if you don't have the fundamentals down first. Even then, the pricey stuff makes a small difference from the mid range stuff you can get which is a lot more affordable. I will admit that painting; no matter how you look at it, will always be expensive.

*Edit Note: Oh yeah, never go to an art store unless there are sales... as soon as you walk into a store there is a crosshair on your wallet. If you are in college then I am sure there are tons of flyers or postings about art sales in your general area... they are obviously found in the area where the art classes are. I basically buy whatever media/supplies that are on sale at the time and decide that is what I am going to practice/work on.


----------



## plazzman

*These are a few Okami-Fan made...*


























really f*cking good if you ask me


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep

wow, sick. Okami-fan's got skills :thumbsup:


----------



## Okami-Fan

thanks i would rep you but well it does nothing and i would send you a gift but yet again i can't do that lol


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep

lol that's alright. I'd like to see more of your work


----------



## Okami-Fan

you will see more soon


----------



## GMW

nickman9000 said:


>


Thats sick man, is that every superman? I recognize at least 10 of them but I don't know most.

In the bottom right, is that version from Kingdom Come or any of Alex Ross's designs?


----------



## Okami-Fan

thanks for saying what you think of mine


----------



## GMW

Okami-Fan said:


> thanks for saying what you think of mine


...was that directed at me?


----------



## Okami-Fan

indeed it was lol...you can still give your opinion even if you don't like me


----------



## GMW

Okami-Fan said:


> indeed it was lol...you can still give your opinion even if you don't like me


Wow...Did you notice I only gave my opinion on one piece of art in the entire thread?I didn't comment on Massage_Dancers, plazzmans, Pendulum_sweep, etc...grow up dude...

But, may as well give my opinion. I expected more since you insulted Nickmans in the other thread. The outlines are ok but could use work. The coloring in the first one is sick though. Overall, it's good.


----------



## K-A-P

Time to save the thread from a lock with a bit of humor (if you can call it that)

So my Contemporary Media final project was to spin on a concept of an artist's work but display it like a billboard format

I chose John Baldessari's "What This Painting"
here is the link http://www.cyndesartclasses.org/files/albums/Art 8 concept/Art 8 concept-Pages/Image24.html

And here is what I did...I already know what my grade on the project is too lol


----------



## nickman9000

GMW said:


> Thats sick man, is that every superman? I recognize at least 10 of them but I don't know most.
> 
> In the bottom right, is that version from Kingdom Come or any of Alex Ross's designs?


Thats every variation of supes I could think of or find. Shame the scanner cut off the edges. Gearge Reeves got cut in half.


----------



## K-A-P

Was working on a pixel avatar but I did not keep the outline simple enough so it does not look cartoony at all lol


----------



## plazzman

wow, thats very good. I suppose thats Wandy. What program did you do it on?


----------



## K-A-P

Yeah it is Wandy and I did it in Photoshop...I had reference of course. I used the image B-Real supplied but I redid it so Wandy has the intimidating bald head instead of keeping that funny patch of hair he had.

I was trying to make a pixel avatar but I failed miserably

http://derekyu.com/extras/pixel02.html
This dude is pretty amazing.


----------



## plazzman

Damn K-A-P. thats some pretty cool shit.

So I thought Id give it a try, roughly...

This first one is the "Pixalated" one with black edges. And I even tried to "Dithel" it, but it turned out pretty bad. As I only used MS Paint, since I dont have PSP.









And this one I thought Id touch up a bit and add a flimzy background.


----------



## nickman9000

true G's use (ms)paint!


----------



## K-A-P

Awesome, you can tell its cro cop right away. The dithering may not be what it was originally intended for, but it gave your work a certain kind of style that is not bad at all. Only thing I can see is thinning out more of the pixels.


----------



## plazzman

Straight UP represent MS PAInt!


----------



## plazzman

Oh yeah, more to come...


----------



## nickman9000

Thats Street!!!^^^


----------



## nickman9000

This old shirt had all the stuff peeled off of it, so I figured I'd insert a little Boondock Saints.


----------



## plazzman

Thats incredibley good man.

What did you use?


----------



## nickman9000

plazzman said:


> Thats incredibley good man.
> 
> What did you use?


It's a combo of marker and airbrush. I was inspired after seeing you're house drawing. Felt good to airbrush again, haven't picked the thing up in over a year. Here's another drawing I did for my cousin for christmas. Little guy loves him some Spiderman. It's Blurtastic!


----------



## plazzman

Man I havn't used an Airbrush in a while either, gotta get one. But dude, you NEED to get a scanner, these shot's don't do your work any justice, you got mad skills.


----------



## Emericanaddict

Yeah well i dont have much art hear at my house i keep most of it in school but hears the only decent ones i have worth showing in my house at least.








Liddel vs Sobral








Partially done Self Portrait








Random blue face








Another random drawing








1st year art class drawing.(Thats why its horrid lol)








HIM Inspired Tattoo I designed to go down my rib cage but ive been delaying on getting.

Yeah well thats about it.


----------



## GMW

I didn't expect mmaforum to have so many artists, let alone so many highly talent. I'll give lots of points to anyone who wants to draws a really sick Batman & Superman Combo, preferably using the Batman begins or TDK design =). At minimum, 400,000 points (what I have currently, not tied into anything), but if I win my bet, i'll raise it 500,000,000.


----------



## nickman9000

Do you mean a drawing with both Superman and Batman in it, or a composite of both characters into one?


----------



## GMW

nickman9000 said:


> Do you mean a drawing with both Superman and Batman in it, or a composite of both characters into one?


 A picture of both if possible and anything else you like to do :thumb02:


----------



## plazzman

Ill give it a shot, and you can keep the points.


----------



## nickman9000




----------



## plazzman

GMW said:


> I didn't expect mmaforum to have so many artists, let alone so many highly talent. I'll give lots of points to anyone who wants to draws a really sick Batman & *Superman* Combo, preferably using the Batman begins or TDK design =). At minimum, 400,000 points (what I have currently, not tied into anything), but if I win my bet, i'll raise it 500,000,000.


Damn I need to learn to read things better next time. I thought you said SPIDERMAN!!! DANG

ah well, heres mine.


----------



## GMW

Lol, Plazzman, It's still good so no worries =).

And nickman, really nice work there,

Thanks guys.


*Nickman, is that based off the Frank Miller designs?


----------



## nickman9000

Yeah. I thought when you said "TDK" you meant the comic, but I now realize you meant the design from the new movies. DOH!


----------



## GMW

nickman9000 said:


> Yeah. I thought when you said "TDK" you meant the comic, but I now realize you meant the design from the new movies. DOH!


Haha, it's all good man. To be honest, I haven't read Frank Millers, The dark knight but I REALLY need too.


----------



## M_D

man I miss this thread as soon as I get this blasted scanner fixed I have a few drawings to put up


----------



## nickman9000




----------

